# 508: lost left analog audio channel



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

Last night I lost the left analog audio channel on my 508 receiver. I thought it was the local station, since lately I've noticed at two local stations that each have someone in the control room who must be going deaf in one ear. Not interested in pursuing the issue, I powered off the TV.

This morning when I powered on the TV the audio was still missing from the left channel. I switched to a premium channel and the same thing was still happening. I swapped the audio cables and now the right channel was out. Seeing that it was the receiver, I rebooted the receiver with no change. I held the power button and did a soft reset, but no change. Only after pulling the smart card and after the receiver came back to life did the audio return to both channels.

I thought I would mention this in case anyone else should run into this type of audio problem, maybe this will help you.

P.S. While this fixed the dead left channal, the local station audio is a separate issue and remains.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

""I swapped the audio cables and now the right channel was out.""

nah, couldn't be a bad cable !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

fredinva said:


> ""I swapped the audio cables and now the right channel was out.""
> 
> nah, couldn't be a bad cable !!!!!!!!!!


No, it was not a bad cable for reasons already explained.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

You orig. lost the left channel.

swapped cables, lost Right channel.
you lost left, then right!!!
sounds(lol) like recvr is putting out BOTH!!!

need I explain further


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I stand-by my original contention. Although I didn't explain the exact details of how I swapped the cables, I can assure you that it was sufficient enough to determine if there was a bad cable. I, unlike you apparently, know more than one way to swap cables around. So, no, you do not need to explain further.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

wait, so you didn't swap out the bad cable?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I have already explained the solution to the audio problem and it did *NOT* include any bad cables.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

i hear monster cables are the best. maybe you should try some of those or something.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I hear glasses improve reading, maybe you should try one of those or something.

Spit it out. What is your point? I've already told you the cables were not the problem. I've said this three times. Your assumption that I need Monster Cables proves that you have zero clue of what I'm using for patch cables.

So, drop the bad cable act, it's getting old. The cables were not the problem. The problem was the Satellite receiver. Period.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you want me to send you a cable for free? I have some extries down in the basement. I had this kid working on my tv and every time he would touch it in the back it kept messing up the picture.


----------

